# Not eating before bed?



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

*Do you have a pre bed snack right before bed?*​
I always have a pre bed snack! 4454.32%I mostly do, but sometimes don't! 1619.75%I mostly dont, but somtimes do! 1214.81%I never do! Just a good meal in the evening for me!911.11%


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

How many of you dont eat or drink a shake right before bed?

I was wondering as I recently decided I could not be arsssed to have a shake then before bed have cottage cheese and all the trimmings, so, I had meat, cottage cheese, evoo and all the trimmings at about 9pm and went to bed at about 11pm, no pre bed meal, and slept really well, didnt need a massive p!ss in the morning so slept even better?

And thought I might see how I go not eating another meal right before bed. I do liek to eat a lot, but sometimes I'm not hungry (Which is a rare thing for me) so I think, why bother when I am tired not hungry (dieting atm).

Im not asking for the science I've read enough about that, and all the rest. Im just interested how many generally dont?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am trying this now but l go to bed around 9 ish.

I am having stomach issues so trying all sorts of things TBH...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I am trying this now but l go to bed around 9 ish.
> 
> I am having stomach issues so trying all sorts of things TBH...


Yeah I am dieting atm, so thought if it was not to detramental it would also shave off a few kcals to the days total? Now im going to make some grub and see how I feel tomoro without a pre bed snack.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I have mine an hour or 2 before bed (protein blend)


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

If you sleep better without it and you've already got in your cals and macros for the day, then that might actually be of benefit - as in better sleep quality.

Me, I can have a meal right before hitting the hay and sleep just fine.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bayman said:


> If you sleep better without it and you've already got in your cals and macros for the day, then that might actually be of benefit - as in better sleep quality.
> 
> Me, I can have a meal right before hitting the hay and sleep just fine.


How old are you mate ?


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

if your dieting i would make sure you have prebed slow release protein/fat mix or you will be so catabolic youll end up a stringy mess in no time


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> How old are you mate ?


28 mate.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

sully807 said:


> if your dieting i would make sure you have prebed slow release protein/fat mix or you will be so catabolic youll end up a stringy mess in no time


Rubbish!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i have a pro shake between 8-9 pm and thats my last intake of anything for the day


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

i have a shake with oats about an hou before bed, most nights il wake for a **** and go down and have a scoop or two of peanut butter! Perhaps thats why i dont see my abs too often?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I usually have peanut butter, milk, whey and a can of tuna... heard milk slows down the whey absorbtion and fat slows down digestion.. so seemed like a good idea before bed. Do always need to get up at 4am because im breaking my neck for a p!ss though its my new method of getting up early :laugh:


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

bayman said:


> Rubbish!


really mate thats a fcking educated response (Y)


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I usually have peanut butter, milk, whey and a can of tuna... heard milk slows down the whey absorbtion and fat slows down digestion.. so seemed like a good idea before bed. Do always need to get up at 4am because im breaking my neck for a p!ss though its my new method of getting up early :laugh:


id wake up needing a $hit from all that


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> id wake up needing a $hit from all that


Its not that much :laugh: 2 scoops of powder in a glass of milk.. 3 tbs of PB and a can of tuna its like... 400cals i think


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

can of tuna, some caesin is normally what i have near bed time (30-hr before)


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

sully807 said:


> really mate thats a fcking educated response (Y)


So is thinking you'll go catabolic overnight if you don't get a caesin shake in! You need to be lacking in total protein intake to go catabolic given the relative long digestion rates of wholefood protein sources. So long as you've eaten enough protein it doesn't really matter when you get it in, and if not having a shake pre bed means not having to get up for a P*ss middle of the night then that is going to be far more anti-catabolic.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

bayman said:


> So is thinking you'll go catabolic overnight if you don't get a caesin shake in! You need to be lacking in total protein intake to go catabolic given the relative long digestion rates of wholefood protein sources.


Doesn't it take like 3-4 days to go catabolic?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Doesn't it take like 3-4 days to go catabolic?


Around that sort of time duration yes, circa 72hrs of TOTAL fasting is when amino oxidation is upped to cover energy needs.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I usually have peanut butter, milk, whey and a can of tuna... heard milk slows down the whey absorbtion and fat slows down digestion.. so seemed like a good idea before bed. Do always need to get up at 4am because im breaking my neck for a p!ss though its my new method of getting up early :laugh:


LOL'ed at this sentence!


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

I have chicken and rice an hour before bed doesnt bother me


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I suppose better sleep could really help positive hormone balance/ sectretions ect. And at the cost of 2 hours (the amount of time between my last meal and bed) extra and eating real whole foods and veg, it wouldn't be very, if not at all detrimental. I'll see how I wake up tomoro (I dont mean to see if I 'feel catbolic', just in general)


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

yeh,digestion will be sloweed dramatically when sleeping, i just do it to makesure im maximising anabolism? anyway, i get so hungry id have to do that or il be up and about sleep walking (normally attacking the peanuts!) srs!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i eat before bed on training days (i train on the evening) and usually just have a big plate of eggs and toast.

on no training days i will eat before bed if hungry


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I dont ever wake up to eat in the night. If I fall to sleep in my chair and wake up to have my evening shake, Im normally not if the mood for it. But in the morning, I want food now please thank you! Unless I am doing cardio and just having coffee and bcaa's ect, then I am fine.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

yes mornings im so hungry i need to shut myself up immediately with whey before i even get to breakfast


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

shinobi_85 said:


> yes mornings im so hungry i need to shut myself up immediately with whey before i even get to breakfast


Same, on training days I have whey with oats/ rolled wheat/ rolled rye ect in a bowl with water, barley grass and mixed spice, then an hour later I have a proper meal.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

greenspin said:


> Same, on training days I have whey with oats/ rolled wheat/ rolled rye ect in a bowl with water, barley grass and mixed spice, then an hour later I have a proper meal.


that sounds fekin gross mate


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Just have my evening meal and drink plenty of water if I get hungry before bed.


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

Of course, wouldn't want to go CATABOLIC and lose all my hard earned work by not giving my body any food for 8 hours...

LOL JOKE I fast for 16 hours, come at me catabolism.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> that sounds fekin gross mate


I agree it sounds like a horses trough :laugh: i could probally eat it but couldnt take it with water...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Brotein said:


> Of course, wouldn't want to go CATABOLIC and lose all my hard earned work by not giving my body any food for 8 hours...
> 
> LOL JOKE I fast for 16 hours, come at me catabolism.


Im not worried about going catabolic, just wondering what peoples method is.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the thread...very useful...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I fooking love it. DA da dat dahh da im love'in it! (With regards to my breakfast)


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

30-45 min before bed i have 5 whole eggs, 5g butter, broccoli and pint water. I still wake up in the morning starving lol


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

bayman said:


> So is thinking you'll go catabolic overnight if you don't get a caesin shake in! You need to be lacking in total protein intake to go catabolic given the relative long digestion rates of wholefood protein sources. So long as you've eaten enough protein it doesn't really matter when you get it in, and if not having a shake pre bed means not having to get up for a P*ss middle of the night then that is going to be far more anti-catabolic.


I guess you were the other vote on the evening meal only haha


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about NEEDING to have a pre bed meal/protein shake at all. It's often hyped as the anticatabolic thing to do, but provided you meet your daily protein and calorie targets it doesn't make much difference at all to net muscle growth how you time your meals.

It can have an effect upon health markers by having more or less meals and timing them differently, but it doesn't really have any effect upon lean muscle mass retention (not that has been observed in any of the many clincial trials anyway). The only time it may help you be slightly anticatabolic to spread meals and include a late one is if in prolonged calorie deficit, but even the studies on this only show a very very tiny benefit - and when bulking, no advantage seen at all.

I only eat late if I feel that I've missed a substantial amount of food earlier in the day and I want to be fully fuelled up for the next day. I used to religiously have a pre bed casein shake, but since dropping it have not noticed any difference other than not needing to get up to pee.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a shake before bed, 50g oats, 2 scoops of protien powder all in 200ml of water, this is just something i have always did.. I will not be eating for the next 8 to 10 hours so i like to do this... i have never slept a full night without getting up for 1 or 2 wee wees for as long as i remember, i would love to sleep one night withough getting up throught the night, but its always happend to me even before the shakes.


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

I have to eat within 30 mins before bed or I cannot sleep. Usually have a protein shake or 2 slices of wholemeal toast with low fat cottage cheese - If I'm good  )


----------



## Pikachu (Nov 12, 2010)

> I have to eat within 30 mins before bed or *I cannot sleep*


Huh?


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

xpower said:


> I have mine an hour or 2 before bed (protein blend)


Looks like its working from the avi mate


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> I wouldn't worry about NEEDING to have a pre bed meal/protein shake at all. It's often hyped as the anticatabolic thing to do, but provided you meet your daily protein and calorie targets it doesn't make much difference at all to net muscle growth how you time your meals.
> 
> It can have an effect upon health markers by having more or less meals and timing them differently, but it doesn't really have any effect upon lean muscle mass retention (not that has been observed in any of the many clincial trials anyway). The only time it may help you be slightly anticatabolic to spread meals and include a late one is if in prolonged calorie deficit, but even the studies on this only show a very very tiny benefit - and when bulking, no advantage seen at all.
> 
> I only eat late if I feel that I've missed a substantial amount of food earlier in the day and I want to be fully fuelled up for the next day. I used to religiously have a pre bed casein shake, but since dropping it have not noticed any difference other than not needing to get up to pee.


And the voice of reason speaks. Great stuff.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

bayman said:


> And the voice of reason speaks. Great stuff.


Cheers buddy. I wanted to add to the above post that while I don't see any advantage, I don't really see a detriment either, so whilst I would never tell someone they needed a pre bed meal, I would also never tell anyone not to have one if it was their preference.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

bayman said:


> And the voice of reason speaks. Great stuff.


I thought that might please you bayman 

I do find it interesting as I never really questioned it. But I also like to eat lots, so it suits me atm. I did have a meal instead of my 2 meal (a shake and then the cottage cheese shindig) but had a sh!t nights sleep as per usual. Maybe it was good before because I had been away for the weekend and was tired because of that. I have always slept bad though, so I think at this point the food is probably quite irrelevant.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

greenspin said:


> I thought that might please you bayman
> 
> I do find it interesting as I never really questioned it. But I also like to eat lots, so it suits me atm. I did have a meal instead of my 2 meal (a shake and then the cottage cheese shindig) but had a sh!t nights sleep as per usual. Maybe it was good before because I had been away for the weekend and was tired because of that. I have always slept bad though, so I think at this point the food is probably quite irrelevant.


Have you ever tried Magnesium Citrate powder in small warm glass of water? Magnesium has a really noticeable calming effect on me and I find I sleep better using it. Around 2g should do you.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I haven't tried it, but will. I have tried numerous blends and product to help me sleep and all have failed badly, including doctor prescribed. When I take things before bed I sweat them out and Im like a farnace anyway. But I am interested in trying the things that real people say help them, so thank!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

greenspin said:


> I haven't tried it, but will. I have tried numerous blends and product to help me sleep and all have failed badly, including doctor prescribed. When I take things before bed I sweat them out and Im like a farnace anyway. But I am interested in trying the things that real people say help them, so thank!


If you get night sweats, casein may not be ideal - is the most thermogenic of all proteins (or at least all common ones) and casein taken before bed in large doses is a definte 'bed sweater' for some.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> If you get night sweats, casein may not be ideal - is the most thermogenic of all proteins (or at least all common ones) and casein taken before bed in large doses is a definte 'bed sweater' for some.


That is interesting. I have 160g cottage cheese. I dont know how much effect that would have, but maybe ill have some meat instead. I've often thought of having some kind of meat or fish but the cost puts me off. But I mean more when I supplement sleeping aid type things. Even some turine will make me sweat.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I think my problem is more psyhcological than biological.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> You all keel talking about having oats with your shakes. Do you literally just put oats straight from the packet into your drink? If so then how much (rough weight). I want to try it even though it sounds minging lol


I never cook my oats/rolled wheat/rolled any grain. Straight into water and hey presto.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

lol, Im not.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

just chew the oats in ur shake lol, this is what i saw evan centopani doing, gross probably. if ur hungry, ur hungry lol


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

i hav a tin a tuna and a glass of water .


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Funny i see this now. It's 11.46 pm and im getting into some chicken breast, brown rice and broccoli. I have to eat before bed other wise i get waaay to hungry. Been doing this for the last month and im loosing body fat. *Must mention though, i am on cycle*


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

greenspin said:


> That is interesting. I have 160g cottage cheese. I dont know how much effect that would have, but maybe ill have some meat instead. I've often thought of having some kind of meat or fish but the cost puts me off. But I mean more when I supplement sleeping aid type things. Even some turine will make me sweat.


When I got really into the supplement thing a few years back, one of the very first things i did was add a prebed shake of casein with a mix of milk and water. Also took a few other things like arginine at night based on the the ideas that it might boost hGH levels.

As soon as I started doing this I started to get night sweats. I hadn't increased my overall protein intake much, but was splitting it differently. I played around with different ways of doing things and I found a clear pattern that when I took the casein pre bed I'd get night sweats but at other times of the day I'd not notice anything with it. At the time I had no clue as to why it might be doing this, but it seemed that casein pre bed was definitely the cause.

Then about two years later I read a discussion type study on protein types, and it talked about casein being able to raise body temp by being highly thermogenic... then just by chance a few days later I read an article on various sleep problems and it talked about night sweats often being associated with consuming thermogenic food close to sleep (as one possible cause)... and bingo it suddenly made some kind of sense. I could be off in my thinking of course, but I've not found any science that contradicts the idea (but have found a few other people with similar experiences).


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

I always have a casein protein shake with milk and 2.5grams of l-arginine before bed.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Just take C/C and a handfull of nuts.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> You dirty [email protected]! That was absolutely vile. At first I tried to just chug it down but that nearly choked me so in the end I had to chew my way through a pint of glue. Sneaky trickster you!


Personally I love raw oats and raw all grains. But I generally eat all my food stuffs raw (excluding meat and eggs). Oats are one of my favorite foods. On sunday I have several bowls of raw mixed grains (I buy all my grains raw and rolled).

Dtlv74, I have recently been thinking of completely re evaluating my diet methodology. When I started training I did the research and came up with the usual methods, rhymes and reasons, but after long conversations with my dad and looking at bodybuilding from the raw vegetarian diet (dare I breath them words :whistling: ) point of view, and with the gained knowledge and confidence in nutrition and training, am thinking of making big changes.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Raw vegetarianism is not good for health mate. You may be able to bodybuild on it but you won't be able to thrive and you won't be getting all your necessary vit and mins.

Grains ideally should be soaked / cooked unless you like potentially damaging your gut.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I know about the grains being raw ect, but I like them that way. Plus having them cooked does not sit as well in my stomach. I was not thinking of being vegan ect. But just looking at it from that point of view. I just consume so many animal products that I want to lower it. Im going out now, but when Im back I'll expand.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

greenspin said:


> I know about the grains being raw ect, but I like them that way. Plus having them cooked does not sit as well in my stomach. I was not thinking of being vegan ect. But just looking at it from that point of view. I just consume so many animal products that I want to lower it. Im going out now, but when Im back I'll expand.


Your going to be joining green peace at this rate lad :lol:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> Your going to be joining green peace at this rate lad :lol:


Id like to think my way would be a more evolved version.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

bayman said:


> Raw vegetarianism is not good for health mate. You may be able to bodybuild on it but you won't be able to thrive and you won't be getting all your necessary vit and mins.
> 
> Grains ideally should be soaked / cooked unless you like potentially damaging your gut.


I usually let my shake sit for 10-15 minutes before drinking it. The oats suspend themselves in the milk/water better that way... is that sufficient or do you need to get into this soaking overnight malarkey?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Also would like to know more on above question..

BTW does a pint of milk count?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

When I make porridge I soak the oats overnight in water and a little yohgurt, Milk would probably work too. The reason for doing so is to deactivate certain anti nutrients like phytates. I'm not gluten intolerant or anything but it's not like you can see / feel these things damaging your gut.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

bayman said:


> When I make porridge I soak the oats overnight in water and a little yohgurt, Milk would probably work too. The reason for doing so is to deactivate certain anti nutrients like phytates. I'm not gluten intolerant or anything but it's not like you can see / feel these things damaging your gut.


I used to soak all my grains over night, I had loads of little tubs with portions in, but stopped as I like a little bite, and only have 1 bowl on a normal day atm. But I like the idea of adding some probiotics ect.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

On The Rise said:


> Also would like to know more on above question..
> 
> BTW does a pint of milk count?


I personally class milk as food. Its packed full of carbs and protein and varying levels of fat (depending on what kind you buy) its really just liquid food.. i try and have a *pint* before i sleep.

Edit: Of milk that is :laugh:


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

sully807 said:


> if your dieting i would make sure you have prebed slow release protein/fat mix or you will be so catabolic youll end up a stringy mess in no time


Oh my...


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

a shake count?


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I've tried everything, if I don't eat before bed I'll wake up starving & have a poor nights sleep. It's bad enough I'm constantly urinating due to drinking plenty for all the supplements like creatine. I need to try having a good shake before bed. New order comes on Thursday!


----------

